

Show HN: Orthogami – Turn voxel models into foldable papercraft - 33a
https://github.com/mikolalysenko/orthogami

======
thudson
Fun! I've been working on a similar free software project to unfold generic
STL files for laser cutting:
[https://github.com/osresearch/papercraft](https://github.com/osresearch/papercraft)

The problem is that most models on thingiverse produce designs that are very,
very difficult to fold up. Even low-poly things (like the Stanford Bunny) are
almost impossible.

------
kqr2
Not open source, but a popular piece of software for converting 3d models to
paper:

[http://www.tamasoft.co.jp/pepakura-en/](http://www.tamasoft.co.jp/pepakura-
en/)

------
Cengkaruk
Cool! I will try to draw something with this builder[0]

[0] [http://voxelbuilder.com/](http://voxelbuilder.com/)

------
jonmrodriguez
Awesome! Do you have a picture of the fully-built Mario?

------
chatmasta
This is basically magic to me. Really cool.

------
Mizza
Really cool!

